# Escrima in Japan?



## macfion (May 30, 2006)

Anyone have any links to any escrima clubs in Japan? Thanks in advance


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2006)

Tim Hartman's organization (of which I am a member) had a Modern Arnis instructor there for a while, but I think he's back in the States now. Ask Mr. Hartman about it on the affiliated site FMATalk.com. He might still have some leads.


----------

